# THE INCREDIBLE TORCH!...Helping Everyone Around Danger!



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 26, 2011)

And so... it begins again.
If you missed the first season, it's *here*.

I will post the new "flashtoon" within the thread, and also update the first one here.

I highly encourage your comments, as then I know to keep it up. So please feel free to post if you enjoy it.

I will attempt to post a new flashtoon every few days.

If you were wondering just why I am doing this, it is simple. I have no idea. I must be insane.

so...

















When we last left our Deranged Duo, they were at home, and had just realized... they had become "special".






Rather than get costumes right away... as Hogo had not yet started his leather holster making business, they decided to...







And where better to learn to fly than in Arizona. Don't need to teach you how to take off or land, but flying, heck yes! We can teach you that!







And so Shorty finds himself a nice looking tennis player to teach him to skydive...







And Longman finds an astronaut to teach him to fly...







Over the radio we hear Longman *"Flight com, I can’t hold her! She’s breaking up! She’s breaking—”. *

Shorty witnesses the incident while gliding down to earth with his napkin parachute. 







Longman's Northrop M2-F2 hits the ground at 250mph and tumbles, throwing him from the craft.







After seeing his friend crash and smashed into pieces, Shorty finds he has problems of his own.







What is left of Longman and Shorty, is brought to... Oscar Goldman.







Hogo responds in the same manner he deals with folks at work. 
Besides, it was HDS that invented the world's first programmable flashlight.







I didn't think he would take me literally.







What's left of Longman and Shorty are rebuilt in Henry's lab...







Shorty tries his new emitter...












































NOTE: Although Thor's Hammer Custom Leather, AKA Hogokansatsukan does sell HDS lights, and gives a good discount on custom made holsters for them when you buy a light from him, he does NOT sell Chia Shorty, nor Chia Pets of any kind. He also does not condone or sanction the growing of organic matter on your flashlights, which could possible void ones warranty.







Note: 
Neither Thor’s Hammer Custom Leather nor Hogo condone the use of maru… or in this case… whatever that chia stuff is for medical or recreational purposes. Please have your flashlights act responsibly and teach them young to “Just say no to Chia”.







Well. Longman didn't quit. I had to promise him that he would get some "super hero" special training from one of the greatest superhero's of our time. I figured our boys needed to learn how to defend themselves, so off they went... to the cave!

























And so the Dark Nitecore shows our boys how to fight... 





















So, Longman and Shorty follow the Dark Nitecore out into the dark city...











































The dynamic trio run from the bar and head down the ally.
Suddenly, strange metalic objects comes flying right at the trio.

























And so, Shorty uses his vast hand to hand combat skills he learned from the Dark Nitecore to try and fend of the evil villian...























































































































































































































​


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 26, 2011)

So they redecorated? Went from a queen to bunk beds? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man, where did I put that subscribe button!


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Mar 26, 2011)

........I'm starting to look at my Clicky in a different light !!!!

I can't wait to see the costumes !!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 26, 2011)

And where better to learn to fly than in Arizona. Don't need to teach you how to take off or land, but flying, heck yes! We can teach you that!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 27, 2011)

And so Shorty finds himself a nice looking tennis player to teach him to skydive...






And Longman finds an astronaut to teach him to fly...


----------



## Imon (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey did Longman turn into a Ra Light or is he still a Novatac? :thinking:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 27, 2011)

I eagerly await the next installment.

Geoff


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL same here cant wait 

Joe


----------



## kosPap (Mar 28, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL.....t.i.t. h.e.a.d! LOL


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome they are back!!!!!!


subscribed


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 28, 2011)

Over the radio we hear Longman *"Flight com, I can’t hold her! She’s breaking up! She’s breaking—”. *

Shorty witnesses the incident while gliding down to earth with his napkin parachute.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 29, 2011)

Longman's Northrop M2-F2 hits the ground at 250mph and tumbles, throwing him from the craft.






After seeing his friend crash and smashed into pieces, Shorty finds he has problems of his own.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 29, 2011)

woohoo... the sequel.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


>




P.S. - Chief Frowning Bulb almost _cracked_ a smile with that one!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 29, 2011)

What is left of Longman and Shorty, is brought to... Oscar Goldman.


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 29, 2011)

nooooooooooooo
poor shorty and longman


----------



## Imon (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow... did you actually destroy a flashlight? That's what I call dedication.

Anyways, I think I might know what this "programmable flashlight" will be but I don't want to spoil the fun!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 29, 2011)

Imon said:


> Wow... did you actually destroy a flashlight?


 
and I have done... WORSE!!! Just wait.
Those battery tubes and tail caps don't hold up real well to a 10 pound sledge hammer!

I'm trying to be the king of destructive testing.


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh the humanity.....................


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone know a good place to rent a wood chipper?

Damn! Over 800 views. Now, if I could get a buck a view, I'd retire and do this full-time!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 30, 2011)

Hogo responds in the same manner he deals with folks at work. 
Besides, it was HDS that invented the world's first programmable flashlight.







I didn't think he would take me literally.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2011)

*Subscribed!* :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Mar 31, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Oh the humanity.....................


 
^ that.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 31, 2011)

What's left of Longman and Shorty are rebuilt in Henry's lab...


----------



## Imon (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a feeling Shorty was going to become a Ra Light...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2011)

"I feel shorter."

LOL !!!!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


>


 


 *Warning - Improper use of Nyogel.* :green: See comprehensive Grease & Lube sticky. :laughing:
~~~~~~~~

I have a strong premonition that a dastardly villain will appear in this story at some stage. :devil: 
Some kind of twisted, devil-may-care character, perhaps called... _Twisty?_ LOL


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Mar 31, 2011)

DM51 said:


> *Warning - Improper use of Nyogel.* :green: See comprehensive Grease & Lube sticky. :laughing:
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have a strong premonition that a dastardly villain will appear in this story at some stage. :devil:
> Some kind of twisted, devil-may-care character, perhaps called... _Twisty?_ LOL



Now, don't you think you might find a tube of NyoGel in Steve Austin's and Jaime Sommers nightstand? They are bionic after all!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Now, don't you think you might find a tube of NyoGel in Steve Austin's and Jaime Sommers nightstand? They are bionic after all!


 
That's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard the Bionic woman uses Krytox on her Ti hips.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 1, 2011)

Shorty tries his new emitter...


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 1, 2011)

Good stuff Hoog-Dawg...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooooo ... Unexpected plot twist!


----------



## aspirina750 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice! Me like it!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL.

Nice to see Shorty hasn't changed a bit. 

(Except for the whole UV thing.)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Shorty . . . .


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I guess this is popular. Started 10 days ago and have over 1700 views.
Just getting ready to move the "Photonic Duo" to a new set which is being built (fine. Image pulled off the net and printed on an 8.5 X 11 sheet in black and white). Production costs are pretty low since the "cast" is on the shelf. Had to kill some Shorty doubles this last weekend. Damn are they tough!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 4, 2011)

I want a Chia Shorty.  thinking: that didn't sound right)I have the perfect gas powered hedge trimmers..............:naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Well, I guess this is popular. Started 10 days ago and have over 1700 views.



You actually seem a bit surprised. The original series was popular as Hell. Who wouldn't want more? Ford re-did their Mustang a few years ago to look more like their Boss Mustang line from decades ago. Their *really *popular Boss Mustangs from decades ago. Surprise, surprise . . . sales went through the roof! How many Ford execs. were kicking themselves for not having done the retro design sooner. LOL !


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 5, 2011)

NOTE: Although Thor's Hammer Custom Leather, AKA Hogokansatsukan does sell HDS lights, and gives a good discount on custom made holsters for them when you buy a light from him, he does NOT sell Chia Shorty, nor Chia Pets of any kind. He also does not condone or sanction the growing of organic matter on your flashlights, which could possible void ones warranty.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 6, 2011)

Note: 
Neither Thor’s Hammer Custom Leather nor Hogo condone the use of mariju… or in this case… whatever that chia stuff is for medical or recreational purposes. Please have your flashlights act responsibly and teach them young to “Just say no to Chia”.


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL it does look like weed! Dill weed...

Is shorty going to become a grow light?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope Shorty has a prescription for that C-VI "herb."


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I just hope Shorty doesn't turn Longman into a bong.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep. It's dill. I just didn't have the patience to actually grow a "Chia Shorty". Well, that and Walgreens didn't have any in stock. Yes, I was actually going to grow a chia HDS.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 6, 2011)

This will end Chapter 1 of The Incredible Torch.
Chapter II, continued here, will proceed with the two getting the training they need to fight crime.
Hogo has made arrangements for them to learn from a master crime fighter superhero. Hopefully, this will go better than the flight lessons... but don't count on it.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## angelofwar (Apr 6, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> This will end Chapter 1 of The Incredible Torch.
> Chapter II, continued here, will proceed with the two getting the training they need to fight crime.
> Hogo has made arrangements for them to learn from a *master crime fighter superhero*. Hopefully, this will go better than the flight lessons... but don't count on it.


 
Who, Paul Kim???


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 6, 2011)

Good guess. He is asian, but not Paul Kim.
Have to wait until Thursday to find out.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 7, 2011)

Well. Longman didn't quit. I had to promise him that he would get some "super hero" special training from one of the greatest superhero's of our time. I figured our boys needed to learn how to defend themselves, so off they went... to the cave!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL !

Can't wait to see his sidekick when he returns to the cave.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 7, 2011)

What happened to Shorty's "ground cover loin cloth"?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 7, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> What happened to Shorty's "ground cover loin cloth"?



Forgot to take a shot of the Department of Electronics and Agriculture (DEA) seizing Shorty's dill weed.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 7, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## ASheep (Apr 7, 2011)

Woo go The Dark Nitecore! 
Also, that is the best version of the batmobile in your new set! None of this new-fangled wizardry, just good ol' fashioned American Iron!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 8, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Forgot to take a shot of the Department of Electronics and Agriculture (DEA) seizing Shorty's dill weed.


 
They say you are what you wear. 

I'm glad they took it away from Shorty. He looks better _nude??_

Crap! I just realized that Shorty and everyone else in your tale is nude! How'd you get away with that on a family-friendly forum?!


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Forgot to take a shot of the Department of Electronics and Agriculture (DEA) seizing Shorty's dill weed.



Awww. I was hoping it'd be more like up in smoke. I'm eager to see this training though.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL

I suppose he is. Wonder what ancient Chinese secrets he's going to teach them?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the tie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Got Lumens? (Apr 11, 2011)

Does ACLUs Long Clip, err arm, hold any briefcases behind it's back?



Hogokansatsukan said:


> ACLU


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 12, 2011)

And so the Dark Nitecore shows our boys how to fight...


----------



## Cataract (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess that's Asianese for Zok, Clunk and Kapow?

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2011)

Apparently the proper technique involves looking constipated. :thumbsup:


----------



## lyklyk616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll take those ! Haha  word !


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 15, 2011)

It's corny, but funny. That's all that counts.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 18, 2011)

OK. So, I had to get a few things to continue the skit, and should be getting the next photo's done this evening. Needed some new "actors" (this is how I can justify new light purchases) and had to pick up some Play Dough for the villian about to be introduced. Blue Fun Tac just wasn't going to cut it for him.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see your SuperVillian, Hogo. 

(Guess I'll have to though.)


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 18, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> OK. So, I had to get a few things to continue the skit, and should be getting the next photo's done this evening. Needed some new "actors" (this is how I can justify new light purchases) and had to pick up some Play Dough for the villian about to be introduced. Blue Fun Tac just wasn't going to cut it for him.


Well if you ever need any bit actors I've got some kids who show a lot of promise! Holler out to the community and put some of your friends kids in the spotlight!

(Looking forward to tonight's installment...)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 18, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Well if you ever need any bit actors I've got some kids who show a lot of promise! Holler out to the community and put some of your friends kids in the spotlight!
> 
> (Looking forward to tonight's installment...)


 
I appreciate it, but I think I have all the lights I need... X2. You know, kaichu dento was one of the first Japanese words I learned. Go figure!
Next 20 scenes have been shot. No pun intended.... 


So, Longman and Shorty follow the Dark Nitecore out into the dark city...


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 18, 2011)

Who you callin a low-light..............:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> So, Longman and Shorty follow the Dark Nitecore out into the dark city...


 
... And the hate mail from all the Arc lovers starts NOW. :lolsign:

P.S. - Your rendition of Gotham is better than any of the ones in the movies.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 19, 2011)

OK. So I spent the better part of my evening making skits for the next month.
This was an expensive season. You may not understand that now, but by season end... *you will*.

Warning: This next season is very violent, has sex, and depravity.
I know there is not a flashaholic out there who won't cringe at some of the things I've done.
I've been bad. Very very bad.

Maybe I'll start selling T.I.T. H.E.A.D. T-Shirts. I think we'll wait on that though.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 19, 2011)

T-shirts? pfffffffffffffffffft I want a hat.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 19, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> You know, kaichu dento was one of the first Japanese words I learned. Go figure!


Pretty unimaginative, I know, but I didn't have to fight anyone for my user name at least!


> So, Longman and Shorty follow the Dark Nitecore out into the dark city...


This is one of my favorites!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Maybe I'll start selling T.I.T. H.E.A.D. T-Shirts. I think we'll wait on that though.



What??

Some of us have been waiting for those T-shirts since the first installment! I like my T-shirts loose. I'll take one in XXL. Preferably Black or Coyote Brown. PM me when they're ready so I can mail out the money order to you. 

(No, I'm not joking. I seriously want a T-shirt.)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 19, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Pretty unimaginative, I know, but I didn't have to fight anyone for my user name at least!
> This is one of my favorites!


 
I never have to fight for mine! I like it (Kaichu Dento) though the first words I learned were "Biru O'Kudasai!"


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 19, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> What??
> 
> Some of us have been waiting for those T-shirts since the first installment! I like my T-shirts loose. I'll take one in XXL. Preferably Black or Coyote Brown. PM me when they're ready so I can mail out the money order to you.
> 
> (No, I'm not joking. I seriously want a T-shirt.)




I'll check and see what the cost would be to have a few made, and then check the interest in such a thing.

In the meantime...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Kestrel (Apr 20, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> "Catch a bug in your electronics and don't come cryin' to me."


LOL, chip weevils again!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in for a T-shirt!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 21, 2011)

*T-shirts!*



Bimmerboy said:


> I'm in for a T-shirt!


 
Anyone else who wants a T-shirt . . . POST IN LINK BELOW, please. 

Link: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313526-Shorty-amp-Longman-T-shirts!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: T-shirts!*


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: T-shirts!*

Oh! Bar sounds like trouble . . .


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## EZO (Apr 25, 2011)

Wait, I think I've heard this one before somewhere.........Three flashlights go into a bar.......


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 25, 2011)

"Hey Sailor . . ."

LOL ! Sorry Hogo, but I was expecting that. Still, better than what my imagination came up with. :thumbsup:

(And from his smile, clearly Shorty has no clue what's going on.)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 25, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> "Hey Sailor . . ."
> 
> LOL ! Sorry Hogo, but I was expecting that. Still, better than what my imagination came up with. :thumbsup:
> 
> (And from his smile, clearly Shorty has no clue what's going on.)



Ah but wait... it will get worse...

Just did:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 26, 2011)

Uh-oh . . . They really should look behind them.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 26, 2011)

The dynamic trio run from the bar and head down the ally.
Suddenly, strange metalic objects comes flying right at the trio.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 27, 2011)

Tune in tomorrow to meet the Evil Villian!


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 27, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Tune in tomorrow to meet the Evil Villian!



"Horry clap" :laughing:

Now THAT's funny!

Hmmm...I have a pretty good idea who the villian is...good stuff, hoog-dawg!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 27, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> "Horry clap" :laughing:
> 
> Now THAT's funny!
> 
> Hmmm...I have a pretty good idea who the villian is...good stuff, hoog-dawg!



Yes, but what manufacturerererere?

Now, how many people know what happens when magnets get near your SR3?


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 27, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Yes, but what manufacturerererere?
> 
> Now, how many people know what happens when magnets get near your SR3?


 
Don't wanna ruin it, so I'll send ya a PM.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Apr 28, 2011)

*LOL !*



Can't stop laughing.


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 28, 2011)

oh my god, it's a mag-lite, and it's *tall*!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 28, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> oh my god, it's a mag-lite, and it's *tall*!


 
Naw, each brave hero is kinda short.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 28, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Don't wanna ruin it, so I'll send ya a PM.


 
Ha-Ha! Got it! But, man, didn't know it would be purple...that Joker look is hilarious!!!


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 28, 2011)

EPIC!

You nailed the look for the joker.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 28, 2011)

angelofwar guessed right in a PM about it being a Maglite.
As I was looking over my small collection of about 40 lights, that purple mag just seemed to fit with the Joker's purple suit.
PlayDough does not stick to lights as well as FunTac either. Silly Putty works pretty good. I guess that's info most flashaholics don't know!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 29, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> angelofwar guessed right in a PM about it being a Maglite.
> As I was looking over my small collection of about 40 lights, that purple mag just seemed to fit with the Joker's purple suit.


 
I also thought the super villian was going to be a Maglite. But for some incredibly odd reason I pictured him as an evil attorney who sues his way to getting everything he wants. 

BTW, part of me thought you went out and bought that purple Maglite just for this thread.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought that purple mag a few years ago when they were discontinueing the colored ones.
And as for the lawyer... just wait. There is about 30 more episodes that are already done, so you guess right again!
You know, it's kind of funny how much info we flashaholics carry around with us. We see Maglite, we think lawsuits. Newbies would never understand that magnets mess with the SR3 in a bad way. I'll bet there are folks reading this who don't know Pentagon Light and the issues with Surefire (future episodes). See, this isn't just fun, it's educational!

Here, I'll post the next one early:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweet!

My right guess got us an episode a bit early. Thanks, Hogo! :twothumbs


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 29, 2011)

LMAO...


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hogo man... your character development is awesome overall, and I freakin' _love_ shorty!

BTW... the first pic of Ceasar Mag-ero (Joker) is absolutely KILLER!!! It's so good, I'm tempted to use it as my sig pic regardless if it makes sense with my username or not!

Edit... arso velly grad to see Dark Nitecore get his accent back... lol.


----------



## smarkum (Apr 29, 2011)

:shakehead

Cannot wait for the next installment! Awesome stuff! And, awesome guess Monocrom - I LOVE the Joker. . . 
Bring on more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 29, 2011)

And so, Shorty uses his vast hand to hand combat skills he learned from the Dark Nitecore to try and fend of the evil villian...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: T-shirts!*

And so Shorty's attack did not seem to do much except tick off that low light fiend.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: T-shirts!*

Look out! He's got . . . artillery??

LOL ! 

(That line from Shorty is Signature-worthy.)


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: T-shirts!*

Is Dark Nitecore still alive.... er I mean alight?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Helmut.G (May 2, 2011)

the suspense is killing me, I'd better go and buy some flashlights to distract myself


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Helmut.G (May 2, 2011)

even more suspense


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2011)

If shorty gets shot I'm gonna write a strongly worded letter to the producer.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> If shorty gets shot I'm gonna write a strongly worded letter to the producer.


 
Preparing for strongly worded letter.:naughty:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 2, 2011)

how many lights have you killed for this purpose?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> how many lights have you killed for this purpose?


 
He he he. A few... dozen.oo:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)




----------



## DM51 (May 2, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> how many lights have you killed for this purpose?





Hogokansatsukan said:


> He he he. A few... dozen.oo:


 
You must be even more of a vandal than the ferocious Sgt.LED !!


----------



## DM51 (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> If shorty gets shot I'm gonna write a strongly worded letter to the producer





Hogokansatsukan said:


> Preparing for strongly worded letter


 
LOL


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

I would like to put some folks fears to rest. Shorty did *not* get shot with a Walther P22.
































It was a Savage Mark II rifle.:sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

Shorty's dead?!?!

You . . . Son of a Maglite!  

:nana:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Shorty's dead?!?!
> 
> You . . . Son of a Maglite!
> 
> :nana:



I wouldn't say "dead". That's such a strong word. How about "not feeling very well" or "slightly dented".


----------



## DM51 (May 2, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I wouldn't say "dead". That's such a strong word. How about "not feeling very well" or "slightly dented".


 
Well, if he's been hit by a Savage MkII, he won't exactly be feeling NIB, lol. 

Poor little guy.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Well, if he's been hit by a Savage MkII, he won't exactly be feeling NIB, lol.
> 
> Poor little guy.



You get much better velocity out of a 22 inch barel than the 3.4 inch P22.
But don't worry... he get's... NO! I can't spoil it!

Just be careful when you see a post in the marketplace for a *"slightly dented HDS"* light and the seller is... Hogo!
Maybe *"Almost new in the box!"* except for that nasty ding.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Imon (May 3, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> *"slightly dented HDS"* light...



Considering you busted up one of your Novatacs I wouldn't be surprised if you actually shot an HDS. 

Still, I think a .22 LR wouldn't do much to an HDS Ra Light except perhaps scruff up the HA. Not saying I would try it... maybe with a Super Colibri....


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 3, 2011)

Imon said:


> Considering you busted up one of your Novatacs I wouldn't be surprised if you actually shot an HDS.
> 
> Still, I think a .22 LR wouldn't do much to an HDS Ra Light except perhaps scruff up the HA. Not saying I would try it... maybe with a Super Colibri....



Winchester bulk 36 grain HP at 1280fps from about 15 yards. Boy, did Shorty fllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, but not as much as when he was...


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

Oh wait . . . He's mostly metal and clay. I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## Imon (May 3, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Winchester bulk 36 grain HP at 1280fps from about 15 yards. Boy, did Shorty fllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, but not as much as when he was...


 
You should have used CCI Velocitors or Stingers. :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

Imon said:


> You should have used CCI Velocitors or Stingers. :naughty:


 
I'm sure Hogo has a couple of buddies who have access to stinger missles. But as good as those lights are, I don't think they'd survive.


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> stinger missles


 
Stinger _missiles_?? Overkill, lol. There's a .22LR cal. round called a "Stinger" that is higher velocity than other loads. I think that's what Imon meant.


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Stinger _missiles_?? Overkill, lol. There's a .22LR cal. round called a "Stinger" that is higher velocity than other loads. I think that's what Imon meant.


 
I know. I couldn't resist. I'm sorry. Hence the little blue winking guy.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> You . . . Son of a Maglite!


LOL!

Mind if I use that once in a while? :naughty:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 3, 2011)

Hhhmmmmm. I have some Stingers, Velocitors, and maybe a few phone calls to Raytheon down the street and I could secure an SM-6 or two. Would have to sell a lot of T-shirts to cover it at 4.13 million each.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

Bimmerboy said:


> LOL!
> 
> Mind if I use that once in a while? :naughty:


 
LOL

Go ahead buddy.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Potato42 (May 4, 2011)

What happened to the top of shorty's head!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 4, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> What happened to the top of shorty's head!



Crewcut.
I only have 1 IR HDS and didn't want to shoot that one.


----------



## Kestrel (May 4, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Crewcut. I only have 1 IR HDS and didn't want to shoot that one.


Stunt doubles. I get it.


----------



## emu124 (May 4, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Stunt doubles. I get it.





lovecpf


----------



## Potato42 (May 4, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Stunt doubles. I get it.


 
Man, that's what CGI is for!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 4, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Man, that's what CGI is for!



Nope. No CGI in the TITHEAD thread. Only real lights getting maimed, hurt, and killed.


----------



## Beamhead (May 4, 2011)

Still authoring my strongly worded letter..............................


----------



## Potato42 (May 5, 2011)

Beamhead is gonna be the founder of the PETA for flashlights. The National Association of Responsible Flashlight users or NARF, condemns violence against helpless torches!


----------



## Beamhead (May 5, 2011)

LMAO!! Tater Wouldn't it be NARFu?


----------



## Potato42 (May 5, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Nope. No CGI in the TITHEAD thread. Only real lights getting maimed, hurt, and killed.


 
I'm down with that, but I'm saying CGI could take care of his hair at least. It'd be like "hair club for flashlights". Just look at what good work they do;


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 5, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> I'm down with that, but I'm saying CGI could take care of his hair at least. It'd be like "hair club for flashlights". Just look at what good work they do;



My turn! LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (May 5, 2011)

Looks like Shorty is down with the Brothers.


----------



## DM51 (May 5, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Still authoring my strongly worded letter..............................


 
Yeah, where is that? Make sure it doesn't break Rule 12 though :nana:



Potato42 said:


> Beamhead is gonna be the founder of the PETA for flashlights. The National Association of Responsible Flashlight users or NARF, condemns violence against helpless torches!


 
Maybe there'll be a UK branch - the British Assoc. of Responsible Flashlight users (BARF)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 5, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Yeah, where is that? Make sure it doesn't break Rule 12 though :nana:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there'll be a UK branch - the British Assoc. of Responsible Flashlight users (BARF)


 
Well, I'm going to be upsetting them even more over the next few weeks!

I always thought PETA was People Eating Tasty Animals. Meat... Yummyyyyyyyyyyy. The only thing I like about vegetables, is you don't have to gut them.

Here's a good close up of Shorty's .22 LR wound. Stood up pretty well to a .22 rifle.


----------



## Monocrom (May 5, 2011)

LOL !

I believe his water-resistence has been compromised.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 5, 2011)

O-rings don't stand up well to rifle fire..... What do you mean "big hole"!?


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 6, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I always thought PETA was People Eating Tasty Animals.


Quite correct... I'm a card carrying member!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 6, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> The only thing I like about vegetables, is you don't have to gut them.


The folks really got a good laugh out of this part! LOL!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Helmut.G (May 6, 2011)

it's a magic danger warning bezel, like the swords in tolkien's tales!


----------



## DM51 (May 6, 2011)

Potato42, the video you posted is a little too suggestive for inclusion here. I've removed it from view.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Got Lumens? (May 7, 2011)

IttTT's L O S S 4 7 . . . Where ow where could he be . . .


----------



## Helmut.G (May 7, 2011)

shouldn't the dark nitecore and/or the evil maglite be reappearing on the scene or being talked about by now? I wonder if/how the dark nitecore is being rescued


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2011)

Stainless? 

That flying Peak looks Brass to me.


----------



## Beamhead (May 7, 2011)

Mono, it looks like a SS ReVo to me.


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2011)

Ooops! Well, that would explain the "47" on its chest.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Zeruel (May 9, 2011)

lol where did that cloak come from?


----------



## Helmut.G (May 9, 2011)

how do I have bullets bounce off me?


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 9, 2011)

I would hope The Incredible Torch can help LOSS around the danger of getting shot . . . 
Stay tuned for these and other questions after this short forum break . . .


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> how do I have bullets bounce off me?


 
A thick plate made from cast iron, drill two holes in each upper corner, put heavy-duty twine through the holes, then hang the plate over your chest. 

Have a trusted friend shoot at the plate . . . And there you go.

*Disclaimer:* The above advice should never be followed at anytime, by anyone. If you try it, no CPFer (especially not me) will be held legally responsible for the consequences. Have a nice day.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 10, 2011)

Remember also to make yourself a cast iron bucket with eye slits to go over your head. 

Then remember that they got Ned Kelly eventually, so perhaps you're wasting your time.....


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 10, 2011)

Cast Iron, I see. Wouldn't that crack and break? How about a peice of 5/16" plate steel, that should work for smaller than 50 cal and upgraded string to paracord?

Disclaimer: This message contains advice, that should not be tried, or taken seriously.

It looks like shorty could use a medium round short plate 



Monocrom said:


> A thick plate made from cast iron, drill two holes in each upper corner, put heavy-duty twine through the holes, then hang the plate over your chest.
> Have a trusted friend shoot at the plate . . . And there you go.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* The above advice should never be followed at anytime, by anyone. If you try it, no CPFer (especially not me) will be held legally responsible for the consequences. Have a nice day.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 10, 2011)

Just as long as Shorty does not make the same mistake as Joe Byrne!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 10, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Cast Iron, I see. Wouldn't that crack and break? How about a peice of 5/16" plate steel, that should work for smaller than 50 cal and upgraded string to paracord?
> 
> Disclaimer: This message contains advice, that should not be tried, or taken seriously.
> 
> It looks like shorty could use a medium round short plate


 
I have some steel plate body armor that will stop a 7.62x39, which my IIIA vest will not. Even though the steel plate will stop the 7.62, 5.56 goes through it like butter (10 yards). Which I wear rather depends upon what I will be doing that day. Both are hot, but that steel plate is freakin' heavy.

Joe Byrne was part of the Kelly Gang, circa 1880(?) in Australia. They fashioned body armor that worked very well. There were 4 suits of it, and Joe's suit did not have anything to protect his groin unlike the others. Guess where he was shot? Yep. Died of his wounds. I think Ned Kelly was eventually caught and hanged.


----------



## Monocrom (May 10, 2011)

I'm happy with my IIIA-rated vest. But someone might have a good point about protecting the head, along with the groin.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 10, 2011)

+1 Agreed. Sharks netting fabric?



Monocrom said:


> I'm happy with my IIIA-rated vest. But someone might have a good point about protecting the head, along with the groin.


 
Perhaps shorty gets a stainless steel cape


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Helmut.G (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2011)

Oooo . . . Fourth Wall. :laughing:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 11, 2011)

Oh NO!
It looks like Warner Brothers is not happy with me!

I was playing on Zazzle, seeing about some t-shirts and buttons, and had a button with this photo: 





I got an e-mail from Zazzle:
Your product has been removed from Zazzle’s Marketplace due to an infringement claim by Warner Bros. This may be due to the actual design of the product, description or search tags that references properties owned by Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc

I better watch my back... MagLite might be next.

There goes the Elmer Fudd scene with "be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting Shorty."


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 11, 2011)

You know, recent events also made me think of this scene:






10 year shelf life... coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 11, 2011)

Very well done. LMAO.



So I guess that means Warner Bros owns play-do???



Hogokansatsukan said:


> Oh NO!
> It looks like Warner Brothers is not happy with me!
> I was playing on Zazzle, seeing about some t-shirts and buttons, and had a button with this photo:
> I got an e-mail from Zazzle:
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (May 12, 2011)

Damn! A different company beat Maglite to the lawyers?? That's a first. 

As far as the other potential legal issue . . . I don't think Osama is coming back from the grave to sue you. One of his followers might send you a special alarm-clock in the mail, but no lawsuit.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 12, 2011)




----------



## angelofwar (May 12, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


>



LMAO!!! Good one Hoog!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Damn! A different company beat Maglite to the lawyers?? That's a first.
> 
> As far as the other potential legal issue . . . I don't think Osama is coming back from the grave to sue you. One of his followers might send you a special alarm-clock in the mail, but no lawsuit.


 
Well, no fatwa on me yet, but I do have the proper flashlight just in case...


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 12, 2011)

Ya something like that Shorty . . . LMAO again.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Got Lumens? (May 16, 2011)

Aggggh I see . . . Just make sure hes a stock  one shorty, there are some really rocking ones that will put up more of a fight. . .:devil:



Oh and stay away from the ones that carry 22's :huh:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 17, 2011)

ssssh, don't say the name shorty!


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 17, 2011)

Certainly not three times..... He's not standing near a mirror is he? :duck:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Got Lumens? (May 17, 2011)

There should be some dun dun dunt dunna music . . .


----------



## Monocrom (May 17, 2011)

That dark alley is way too brightly lit.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 17, 2011)

Well, there are a few light sources present.....


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2011)

The "47" Super hero must be hovering above the dumpster.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 18, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2011)

Someone tell Shorty those aren't lawyers.


----------



## Cataract (May 18, 2011)

I can`t bear to watch!


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 18, 2011)

Use your Bezel shorty... 
Put it in the Lawyers mouth ... 
before he says a word...
And make him eat them words...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Beamhead (May 19, 2011)

Strongly worded letter to follow...............................


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 19, 2011)

.....Of course, I should point out that the above is a response to Shorty's situation, not the threat of a strongly worded letter to Hogo!


----------



## Beamhead (May 19, 2011)

Is it me or does the [email protected] look blue?


----------



## Helmut.G (May 19, 2011)

if shorty didn't get repaired and upgraded so quickly every other time and spent some time in the hospital instead I bet he wouldn't have such a big mouth anymore.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 19, 2011)

Now, I know some of you are worried that Shorty got shot with a Bersa 380 Plus. Nothing could be further from the truth.
He was shot with a Walther PPK/S in .380.:duck:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 19, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Cataract (May 19, 2011)

Forget pics, I want a video!!! with slow motion replay and 5 different angles...


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 19, 2011)

Walther PPK, Nice choice . Did the Lawyer use factory rounds or were they handloaded? I guess Shorty didn't care either way. I imagine that a non-FMJ target load travelling slower than a 22 stinger, might do as much but no more hurt than 22 highvelocity stinger, more of a push, less of a rrrrip. 

Oh and if that the Lawyer . . . 

I am definately sure Shorty doesn't want to meet the Judge . . . hmmm



Hogokansatsukan said:


> Now, I know some of you are worried that Shorty got shot with a Bersa 380 Plus. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> He was shot with a Walther PPK/S in .380.:duck:


----------



## DM51 (May 19, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Strongly worded letter to follow...............................


 
Hogo, you really do need to watch out for Beam's strongly-worded letters, I'm telling you. :duck:


----------



## Beamhead (May 19, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Hogo, you really do need to watch out for Beam's strongly-worded letters, I'm telling you. :duck:


 
LOL, I was once told that I could entice someone to take an extended vacation in Hell and by the time I was finished they would be more than happy to buy their one way steerage tickets at a first class rate from me with a smile.:devil:

So no one else saw the tint shift in [email protected]? :tinfoil:


----------



## reyves (May 19, 2011)

Wowsers! :huh: That was funny and well thought out! One of the funnier lines for me: "Is he getting anglehead?" Mwahahaha! Good stuff sir, good stuff.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 19, 2011)

Better not write that letter yet Beamhead, it's going to get worse! 

Shorty was hit with a round made with LOVE. A 102 grain linotype flat nose cruising at about 1000 fps, from 15 yards.
Boy... Shorty Fllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Took 15 minutes just to find him!

Oh, same maglite, different lighting. It's a pretty odd colored light.

Here is what was used on Shorty...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Helmut.G (May 20, 2011)

and again the bezel went pale! but he lives.


----------



## Beamhead (May 20, 2011)

We should see the other guy................................


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> We should see the other guy................................


 
We have. He's huge, and standing over there . . . celebrating and drinking, while pushing over an old lady.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 20, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Better not write that letter yet Beamhead, it's going to get worse!
> 
> Shorty was hit with a round made with LOVE. A 102 grain linotype flat nose cruising at about 1000 fps, from 15 yards.
> Boy... Shorty Fllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> ...


If you send Shorty up here I can do the next one with a .454 Casull for you! On second thought, Beamhead's letter might end up coming my way too...


----------



## Beamhead (May 21, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> We have. He's huge, and standing over there . . . celebrating and drinking, while pushing over an old lady.


One word.............richochete..............


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 21, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> If you send Shorty up here I can do the next one with a .454 Casull for you! On second thought, Beamhead's letter might end up coming my way too...



Don't worry. We get bigger... but not to 454. I was testing to see what the light could handle, and it took a hit in the bezel with a .380 and kept working. The aluminum body however... well, you will just have to wait and see!


----------



## Monocrom (May 21, 2011)

We're still waiting for the bad guy to pull out the really big guns, like a cannon! (I think that's what a shotgun is called in the world Shorty lives in.) _*Hint, hint, nudge, nudge._


----------



## angelofwar (May 21, 2011)

With a high brass slug!!! Pow!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SabrWolf (May 23, 2011)

Nicely Done:

I keep waiting for that "Lawyer" to meet a "Judge".... :duh2:
Or maybe turn in to one?


----------



## Imon (May 24, 2011)

Dang ...
Hogo's stepping up on the calibers. First .22 LR now .380 ACP?
Next cartridge - 10mm Auto? Lets see Shorty survive that!


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2011)

I can see the cracks in Shorty's lens!

P.S. ~ I'm not a perv. Not as though I'm looking up his pants. He's not wearing any clothes! Oh crap!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 24, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I can see the cracks in Shorty's lens!
> 
> P.S. ~ I'm not a perv. Not as though I'm looking up his pants. He's not wearing any clothes! Oh crap!


 
Not going to find you on the Department of Flashlight Safety's website as a Level III flashophile are we Monocrom?
In reality, that lens is gone. Those are just the broken shards around the bezel!


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2011)

Oh crap! . . . Worse than I thought. 

Here's hoping Shorty has access to plenty of spare parts.

"We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him stronger, faster, better . . . Has anyone seen Henry? What's his number? Hey guys! What's his number?! Someone get me a damn phone!"


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 24, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh crap! . . . Worse than I thought.
> 
> Here's hoping Shorty has access to plenty of spare parts.
> 
> "We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him stronger, faster, better . . . Has anyone seen Henry? What's his number? Hey guys! What's his number?! Someone get me a damn phone!"



Actually, I have Henry on speed dial and he only lives about 3 miles away. Saw him yesturday in fact.


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Actually, I have Henry on speed dial and he only lives about 3 miles away. Saw him yesturday in fact.



Oh, some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 25, 2011)




----------



## angelofwar (May 25, 2011)

It's a Surefire...coming to saw the [email protected] in half!!!

:duck:


----------



## Helmut.G (May 25, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> It's a Surefire...coming to saw the [email protected] in half!!!
> 
> :duck:


 
that would be epic!


----------



## Monocrom (May 25, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> that would be epic!


 
It would have to be an older SF model. The new ones are too gentle and smooth.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Beamhead (May 26, 2011)

Longman, I am incensed and will now *hand deliver* a strongly worded letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 











Hogo, that purple/blue jerk better get his comeuppance or you and I will have a heated discussion. :laughing:


----------



## Cataract (May 26, 2011)

so, I guess there will be no declarations as to "no flashlights where harmed during the making of this series"


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 26, 2011)

Cataract said:


> so, I guess there will be no declarations as to "no flashlights where harmed during the making of this series"



Nope. Just wait... they get "harmed" even more.



Beamhead said:


> Longman, I am incensed and will now *hand deliver* a strongly worded letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When your down here, do you think I could borrow some of your nice lights? I'll treat them as though they were my own!


----------



## Beamhead (May 26, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> When your down here, do you think I could borrow some of your nice lights? I'll treat them as though they were my own!


Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr as part of a "lights for guns" exchange.


----------



## Monocrom (May 26, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> When your down here, do you think I could borrow some of your nice lights? I'll treat them as though they were my own!


 
That's what we're afraid of.


----------



## DM51 (May 26, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Longman, I am incensed and will now *hand deliver* a strongly worded letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LMAO  - Hogo, you'd better put on a tin helmet and get ready...


----------



## kaichu dento (May 26, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Longman, I am incensed and will now *hand deliver* a strongly worded letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Cataract said:


> so, I guess there will be no declarations as to "no flashlights where harmed during the making of this series"












Hogokansatsukan said:


> When your down here, do you think I could borrow some of your nice lights? I'll treat them as though they were my own!


----------



## Monocrom (May 27, 2011)

Looks like Shorty is spending the rest of the season on his back.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Cataract (May 27, 2011)

Shorty looks a lot less shotty in this last one... but for how long? Someone duck-tape his mouth!!!


----------



## Helmut.G (May 27, 2011)

longman seems to be begging for a bigger caliber...


----------



## Beamhead (May 27, 2011)

[email protected].........................


----------



## Cataract (May 30, 2011)

No more action?... are you waiting the order on an AK-47, or do we have to say it ourselves?

Mag-Lite, Mag-Lite, Mag-Lite!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 31, 2011)

*MAG-LITE!!!*


----------



## Helmut.G (May 31, 2011)

uhh magic ...


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2011)

If he pulls out a pencil . . . run away!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 1, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> If he pulls out a pencil . . . run away!!



He he he. Just wait.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Beamhead (Jun 2, 2011)

It's on now Hogo........................................I will now have 40 ft steel letters laser cut to drop a STRONGLY WORDED LETTER on you..........expect no less than 4 paragraphs....................

EDIT: Nice shot and the pic too, I love how longman is looking through shorty.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2011)

Longman pretty much expressed my thoughts.


----------



## smflorkey (Jun 2, 2011)

Hol(e)y flashlight, Batman! I don't know whether to congratulate you for marksmanship or yell at you for destroying a perfectly good light.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 3, 2011)

Shorty NEEDS a ballistic proofed Battery . . . Anyone?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 3, 2011)

ohmigood.. you are killin them! 

oh well.. maggie-lite will run out of steam and battery will die on it  but first it must come rather dim-witted.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 3, 2011)

Now shorty, please write on the paper . . .
I will not say [email protected],
10 times....


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh! That sneaky [email protected] waited til later before pulling out the pencil.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Wait a minute, thats not fair. Mr [email protected] put the eraser end down .


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Hey Wait a minute, thats not fair. Mr [email protected] put the eraser end down .


 
Actually . . . so did the "other" one.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Cataract (Jun 8, 2011)

That is one savage exit wound! Next time leave the battery in and film it! I want slow-mo replay :devil:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 8, 2011)

Cataract said:


> That is one savage exit wound! Next time leave the battery in and film it! I want slow-mo replay :devil:



I didn't want to deal with whatever happens to be inside a lithium battery.

Does shorty look depressed or what?

I'll have to take a short break here.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 8, 2011)

It would have given the extra realism of insides that blow out, but I understand why you wouldn't want to deal with that.

He looks like someone just told him he's got 2 days to live


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 9, 2011)

No Batteries.... How bout a small 123 water balloon :naughty:
That would be an awsome slow mo video.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 16, 2011)

The operation is taking quite a while... will we even recognize shorty??? Did he grow tired of the stunts and the production team had to find another actor to fill in his role?? Will the replacement actor even have the same hair color??????


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 16, 2011)

I think Shorty will survive. Any Flashlight that wants to be bionic can survive:devil:



Cataract said:


> The operation is taking quite a while... will we even recognize shorty??? Did he grow tired of the stunts and the production team had to find another actor to fill in his role?? Will the replacement actor even have the same hair color??????


 
Lets just hope Shorty doesn't meet Lawyer .45 or Lawyer .40


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 20, 2011)

Dedicated to smflorkey's daughter who is graduating tomorrow.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, Shorty is a brave little guy, no doubt about it. Worst case of piles I ever saw, paramedics just patch him up with brown packing tape, and he still has the energy to think of someone else...


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Ariella!

Shorty, Longman, Nice Work!


----------



## smflorkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Hogo, you are very kind. She'll probably print that message to show it to her friends at rehearsal in the morning. She enjoyed the first Longman and Shorty story and has been watching this one, lurking but not registered. Longman, you don't know how well you're known.  I'll post a photo late Tuesday if I get a good one. 

Official feedback from the graduate herself: "Oh, my gosh. Oh, my gosh! Oh, my gosh!! That was even better than spending all day at Six Flags and getting my picture taken with Batman and The Flash." Well done, Hogo! :thumbsup:

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad I could make someone's day. After you mentioned in another thread she was lurking reading these and going to graduate, I just thought it would be fun.
It will probably be a week or more now until I can get a few more done. Wrapping up my second term in grad school... after not being in school for more than 20 years. Oh the brain cells I've lost in in 20+ years. Ahhhhhh. To be young again and have those cells intact and working properly, not to mention other physical aspects that seem to be shutting down! LOL!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 21, 2011)

Hogo,
You still got your aim . . . Check your avitar, LOL. 

20 years ago I too would not have the generousity that you have shown :thumbsup:
A Double Congrats, Ariella and Hogo!
GL


----------



## KLowD9x (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread terrifies me.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 21, 2011)

KLowD9x said:


> This thread terrifies me.


 
It does me to! It clearly shows that as one gets older, one does not necessarily grow up.
I never much liked grown-ups anyway.
One way to make of sense of things is just to sit back and think... the county issued me a gun and badge! 
Makes one think of Monocrom's sig line... 
*"The World is insane. With tiny spots of sanity, here and there... Not the other way around!" *- _John Cleese. ___​Well, I do have to say not only congrats to Ariella, but to Steve (smflorkey) for raising a daughter up to graduation. Let me know if things get easier after this. I have no daughters (they would probably hate me if they did... something about being overprotective... I see a different world out there). My sons are 12, 6, and 4, so I have a ways to go yet. Started late in life as I still wasn't mature enough to get married until I was 30... and even so, that would be up for debate.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 21, 2011)

Got Lumens? said:


> Hogo,
> You still got your aim . . . Check your avitar, LOL.
> GL



It's easy to hit things at point blank! I'm starting to lose my eyesight for things up close. I have to wear glasses for leatherwork now. I can still make out the sights on my firearms though. We'll see in November if I can still take first place in the department's shooting competition. I've won it every year since joining the department 7 years ago, except for the first year. This is not to say that I'm any good, but rather... don't worry if anyone in my department is shooting at you!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2011)

Hogo, I've got two words for you . . . Ghost rings. (But only when things get really bad as you get older.)

Also, I know what you mean by "overprotective." Don't have a daughter, but my little niece is two years old. As a newborn, she was kinda adorable. Farted in my hand the first time I held her. Now I look at her, and I realize . . . "Oh crap, she's going to be pretty." Yeah, that's usually a nice thing. But pretty soon the boys will start coming around. Then I'll have to greet them, sitting in my camo fatigues, sharpening up my Kabar, then I smile at them. I look like the psycho from "Full Metal Jacket." So that smile is going to go _really _far. Yeah . . . I don't worry nearly as much about my nephew. 

So when's the next round with the big bad purple sue-happy monster?


----------



## smflorkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> ... I know what you mean by "overprotective." Don't have a daughter, but my little niece is two years old. As a newborn, she was kinda adorable. Farted in my hand the first time I held her. Now I look at her, and I realize . . . "Oh crap, she's going to be pretty." Yeah, that's usually a nice thing. But pretty soon the boys will start coming around. Then I'll have to greet them, sitting in my camo fatigues, sharpening up my Kabar, then I smile at them. I look like the psycho from "Full Metal Jacket." So that smile is going to go _really _far.


I've considered that. OTOH, most of my daughter's friends from school (both boys and girls, just friends) seem to like me, so I've already blown a lot of my fear factor.  A friend at our congregation has toyed with having a gun or two disassembled for cleaning when a new boyfriend comes to pick up his daughter. His fear is that the boy will like it and start discussing his AR-15 or AK or... 

What I've done so far is to always treat my daughter well so that boys who don't won't get very far. I've also taught her what I know about God and why I believe it is so; she was popular with a few teachers who cheerfully used her to keep class debates going since she can argue (usually successfully) any side of any question whether she believes that side or not. I've also taught her that if things have to get physical she should make a knee move in a direction it shouldn't so he'll have other things to think about. I almost pity the guy who first gets that far out of line with her.

I'll be back later with graduation and prom photos. After all, we have to show Longman and Shorty who they're congratulating. lovecpf


----------



## smflorkey (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought it would be easy to use Picasa to host my pictures, but it is anything but easy so far. The links are long enough that I cannot just post the raw URLs so I'll start with a couple of text links. 

Ariella dressed for senior prom

My wife and our happy graduate


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 23, 2011)

smflorkey said:


> I've considered that. OTOH, most of my daughter's friends from school (both boys and girls, just friends) seem to like me, so I've already blown a lot of my fear factor.  A friend at our congregation has toyed with having a gun or two disassembled for cleaning when a new boyfriend comes to pick up his daughter. His fear is that the boy will like it and start discussing his AR-15 or AK or...
> 
> What I've done so far is to always treat my daughter well so that boys who don't won't get very far. I've also taught her what I know about God and why I believe it is so; she was popular with a few teachers who cheerfully used her to keep class debates going since she can argue (usually successfully) any side of any question whether she believes that side or not. I've also taught her that if things have to get physical she should make a knee move in a direction it shouldn't so he'll have other things to think about. I almost pity the guy who first gets that far out of line with her.
> 
> I'll be back later with graduation and prom photos. After all, we have to show Longman and Shorty who they're congratulating. lovecpf



Thanks for the pictures!

There is no substitute for good upbringing... and a good self-defense skill set!


----------



## Thefo (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL, that is just too funny...great job!


----------



## eala (Jul 30, 2011)

Genius. Thanks.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 31, 2011)

That was hilarious!


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, Ariella will be getting her learner's permit soon -- and I get to teach her how to drive.  Then she can finally get a job since she'll have state-issued ID. I've given her a few small knives and lights. She still has a great smile, but it would be a lot bigger if we had the next installment from Longman and Shorty! We can't leave these guys in the hospital!!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Oct 12, 2011)

smflorkey said:


> Well, Ariella will be getting her learner's permit soon -- and I get to teach her how to drive.  Then she can finally get a job since she'll have state-issued ID. I've given her a few small knives and lights. She still has a great smile, but it would be a lot bigger if we had the next installment from Longman and Shorty! We can't leave these guys in the hospital!!



+1 to hearing more about Shorty and Longman.

Steve, 
One Question . . . Standard or Automatic . . . ? ? ?

GL


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 12, 2011)

smflorkey said:


> Well, Ariella will be getting her learner's permit soon -- and I get to teach her how to drive.  Then she can finally get a job since she'll have state-issued ID. I've given her a few small knives and lights. She still has a great smile, but it would be a lot bigger if we had the next installment from Longman and Shorty! We can't leave these guys in the hospital!!


 


Got Lumens? said:


> One Question . . . Standard or Automatic . . . ? ? ?



Short answer, Yes.

More complete answer, she'll learn to drive almost the same way I did. I had the advantage of driving a tractor both in fields and on roads from harvest to the grain elevator way before I was old enough to drive cars. She'll miss that (and the really basic manual transmission on that tractor). That said, we'll start with my wife's automatic so she can get used to driving without the distraction of shifting. When she's keeping it between the ditches with the shiny side up we'll transition to my car with the 5-speed. She'll get a better driving education than most of her peers -- IMHO.  I've been talking about things I'm doing and decisions I'm making when she's in the car for the past few years. Learner's permit tomorrow afternoon! 

Hmm, keeping almost on topic, yes, there are flashlights in both cars, especially when I'm in them, but I don't have one of Henry's lights yet. :naughty:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 14, 2011)

Time just isn't permitting right now. I made some good headway toward my masters as I have finished the first three classes with a pretty good GPA. If I had more time, I certainly would continue on. Work has been steady as well. The worse the economy gets, the more work I have to do.

Not real sure this thread could get "off topic".

Manual transmissons are great, unless your trying to drink coffee, shave, adjust the radio, and shift simultaneously while lighting a cigarrete and putting on makeup. Thankfully, I don't do these things, but reloading a pistol can be a trick while driving!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 14, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Thankfully, I don't do these things, but reloading a pistol can be a trick while driving!



Good on you for getting a higher education, and have you heard the phrase..."one is none, two are one".......


----------



## EZO (Oct 14, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Manual transmissons are great, unless your trying to drink coffee, shave, adjust the radio, and shift simultaneously while lighting a cigarrete and putting on makeup. Thankfully, I don't do these things, but reloading a pistol can be a trick while driving!



Ha! The other day a car is coming towards me out on a two lane road and when it passes by me I noticed that it is being driven by a teenage girl who is looking in the rear view mirror and messing with her hair with her left hand while holding a cell phone to her ear with her right hand! Amazing, neither hand on the wheel and no eyes on the road! - A candidate for a Darwin Award if ever there was one!


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 16, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Time just isn't permitting right now. I made some good headway toward my masters as I have finished the first three classes with a pretty good GPA.



Good for you! Not trying to skew your priorities; just want to encourage you.



> Not real sure this thread could get "off topic".


but it's a great thread! 



> Manual transmisions are great...



They're certainly my preference. I find most automatics burn a little more gasoline to get me where I want to go.



> ...reloading a pistol can be a trick while driving!



You live and work in a state far more sane than California so magazines larger than 10 rounds shouldn't be a problem -- unless you like .45 (like I do). Then again, maybe you're engaging targets at too great a distance. :nana:


----------



## climberkid (Nov 6, 2012)

sooooo, its been just over a year and youve come up in discussion in another thread. Got Lumens, DBCstm, and I have been reminiscing. Talking about all of the_guy_with_no_name's series of lights and the potential they have when joining up with shorty & longman. If you havent seen, guy has quite a talent for creating beautiful and useful products.

Hope you find time sometime in the future to continue your much loved entertaining.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Nov 6, 2012)

+1
Hogokansatsukan, soon I will have a Cousin for Shorty, he's called Tiny. Me think's he would delighted to be reunited with his distant cousin .
While I'm at it, how is Ariella doing? She start college?
GL

ps I hope I spelled her name correctly.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm always surprised when this thread comes back up.
smflorkey, how is your daughter doing. Hope things are going well.
I've been living a country western song for the last year or so. About the only thing that hasn't happened is my truck was not repossessed.
Oh, and not Marty Robbins "El Paso". If that were the case, I'd be dead.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hahaha all I can say is wow...


----------



## climberkid (Nov 7, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Hahaha all I can say is wow...



new to the adventures, southpaw?


----------



## smflorkey (Nov 13, 2012)

Got Lumens? said:


> While I'm at it, how is Ariella doing? She start college?



Thanks for the PM, GL. I've been busy and away from CPF for a while. It is good to see Hogo restart this tale of adventure. :twothumbs We'll have something else to read while we're celebrating Thanksgiving with my mother near Phoenix. 

Ariella (yes, good spelling) is busily getting the first two years of college out of the way in a community college. It all transfers to the big schools and costs a lot less. It will probably take her more than two years to get the English, Math and other basic requirements done since she is also pursuing art and keeping in practice on her cello. There is a class called "String Literature" where a lot of local musicians meet to form small groups, practice a lot of music, then perform it in end-of-semester recitals. All in all, she's doing well and not trying to get it all done at once. Still working on her driver's license since practice time has to be with me in my Copious Spare Time; her mother doesn't want that job. :kiss: Hmm. Art. Maybe we should offer Hogo a drawing he can use with Shorty and Longman. I'll have to discuss that with her. :thinking:

If we had more time we'd check up on Hogo directly since we'll be bringing one of Ariella's friends from the Phoenix airport down to the University of Arizona (in Tucson) on the Sunday after Thanksgiving. Me taking on too much? Yep! But it's all good. 

/Steve


----------



## ganymede (May 15, 2014)

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## electromage (May 15, 2014)

ganymede said:


> *BUMP!!!*



Nice, I haven't seen this in years.


----------



## Monocrom (May 15, 2014)

He forgot to mention there's a good reason for the "bump."

Oh yeah....


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 25, 2014)

Wishing Ariella, Steve, Family, Shorty, and Longman the best.
Looking forward to an update when time permits.
GL


----------

